# Rechner macht komische Sachen beim Booten



## multimolti (24. September 2009)

Hallo!

Ich habe jetzt seit einiger Zeit meinen neuen (selbst zusammengebauten) Rechner und bin auch echt zufrieden damit. Nur leider braucht er beim Hochfahren ziemlich lange, da er seltsame Sachen macht:

Sobald ich den PC starte, geht zumindest der Grafikkarten-Lüfter (GTX 260 von Gainward) total ab, macht für 10s richtig Lärm, danach wird er leise, man hört das BIOS piepen, der BIOS Screen kommt und es geht normal weiter
Nach dem BIOS und nachdem er gesagt hat "Updating DMI Pool Data Table" wird der Bildschirm schwarz, dann klackt die Festplatte für 10s seltsam rum, hört dann auf zu klacken und Windows fährt normal hoch
Diese beiden Sachen sind eigentlich das Hauptproblem. Hat jemand eine Idee, was ich da machen könnte? Wenn ich jetzt schon einen schönen Quad-Core und DDR3-RAM habe, dann will ich auch ,dass mein PC schnell hochfährt 

Danke schonmal für eure Tips!


----------



## PC Heini (24. September 2009)

Das klacken der Festplatte gefällt mir garnicht. Hättest Du ev ne andere zur Hand, die Du mal anschliessen könntest?
Dass der Grakalüfter Lärm macht ist auch nicht gut. Schau mal beim einschalten nach, ob der rund läuft und fest montiert ist. ( Gehäuse weg und reingucken ) Normal wäre nur, wenn der Lüfter während dess Startvorgangs hoch dreht und sich danach einpendelt.
Alle Treiber aktuell?
Seit wann besteht das Problem?


----------



## multimolti (24. September 2009)

Okay, erst mal zur Grafikkarte:
Mit "Lärm" meinte ich einfach nur, dass sich der Lüfter schnell dreht (100%). Danach beruhigt er sich auch wieder und läuft stabil mit 28% (wurde von Edel-Grafikkarten so optimiert). Ist nicht so, dass eine Unwucht da ist oder der irgendwo schleift.
Treiber sind alle die aktuellsten, das Problem besteht seit dem ersten einschalten.
Ich hätte noch eine andere SATA-Festplatte da, aber das ist meine Externe, auf der kein Betriebssystem drauf ist...


----------



## PC Heini (24. September 2009)

Ach so ist das mit dem Lüfter. Das deckt sich dann mit meiner vorigen Aussage. Könntest höchstens noch im Bios nachsehen, obs da ne Lüfterregelung gibt.
Mit ner externen Festplatte ist nicht viel anzufangen. ( Dient ja meist nur als Datenspeicher und nicht als Bootmedium, sofern es das Bios unterstützen würde ). Da meinte ich eher ne neue oder andere Festplatte, wo Du Win neu installieren könntest.
Wie erwähnt; Das klicken einer Festplatte verheisst nichts gutes. Beim nächsten einschalten könnte schon die Meldung kommen, dass kein gültiges Bootmedium gefunden wurde. ( Festplattendefekt ).


----------



## caramba12321 (24. September 2009)

Ein klicken der Festplatte deutet meistens auf Fehlerhafte Sensoren hin. Du könntest ein LowLevel format versuchen, meistens ist es aber ein Defekt. Sicher lieber deine Daten, denn früher oder später gibt die Platte Ihren Geist auf. Zumindestens wenn meine Aussage zutrifft.  Läuft der Lüfter wirklich 10 Sek so laut? Meistens ist das beim Starten des PC's so weil der Strom zum Lüfter erst nach ein paar Sekunden reguliert wird(Lüfterkontrolle).


----------



## multimolti (24. September 2009)

Das mit der Lüfterkontrolle kann gut sein. Im BIOS gibt's keine Option, um einen Standard-Wert vom Graka-Lüfter einzustellen, das macht die  Graka selbst, denke ich. Nur dass sie solange braucht, um bereit zu sein (also bis der Rechner piept) wundert mich.

Dass die Festplatte kaputt ist glaube ich eigentlich nicht... hatte die ca. 3 Jahre lang in dem Case der Externen Festplatte, wo jetzt die neue 1000GB-Platte drin ist. Höchstens beim Umbau in den Rechner könnte was kaputt gegangen sein, hatte aber trotzdem keine Probleme bisher (seit 1,5 Monaten läuft der Rechner).


----------



## PC Heini (24. September 2009)

Den Festplattentod kann niemand voraussagen. Dies passiert plötzlich. Hatte schon 2 Tage alte ( Also neue ) Hds, die ich umtauschen musste, wegen dess klickens.
Ein Störfaktor dess startens kann natürlich auch die HD verursachen. ( Der defekt wird ev korrigiert ).
Verlass Dich also nicht auf die klickende HD. Die wird sich in absehbarer Zeit verabschieden. Ist leider so.
Das klicken wird durch die Lesekopfarme verursacht, weil diese hin und her geschleudert werden.
Zerlege mal ne HD, dann siehst Du den Aufbau. Wundere Dich auch nicht, wenn Du auf saustarke Magenete triffst. Die pappen sogar auf Chromstahl.


----------



## Stonefish (24. September 2009)

Also bei der Graka kann ich Dich ebenfalls beruhigen. Das Hochtouren beim Einschalten ist völlig normal und bei mir auch nicht anders. ( Identische Graka bei uns beiden ... weißt Du ja )
Einzig: 10 Sekunden sinds bei mir nich ... gefühlt vielleicht die Hälfte.

Bei der Festplatte würde ich mich nicht festlegen wollen, da ich da nicht so die Ahnung habe. Aber stimmt schon - solch ein Klicken ist selten ein gutes Zeichen und eine Datensicherung ist daher bestimmt auch nicht die schlechteste Idee. Ich glaube aber kaum, dass das Auseinandernehmen irgendwas bringt .. außer, dass Du mal ne Platte von innen gesehen hast.


----------



## multimolti (24. September 2009)

Habe schon mal ne Platte auseinandergenommen und weiß daher, wie die von innen aussehen. Wenn das wirklich die Lesearme sind, wie die hin- und herfetzen, warum hört das Klicken dann irgendwann auf?
Und kann man der Graka nicht sagen, sie soll am Anfang mal nicht auf 100% gehen, da sie da sowieso noch nicht warm ist?


----------



## Avorin (24. September 2009)

Das die Graka "Lärm" macht ist sogar ein gutes Zeichen, denn das ist der Lüftertest der zum POST(Power-On-Self-Test) gehört. Das klackern der Festplatte hatte ich auch schonmal meine war hin,  sicher deine Daten und kauf dir am Besten ne Reserveplatte, (meine Reklamation hat 2 Monate gedauert). Dann bist du auf der sicheren Seite.

Gruß

Avorin


----------



## Enumerator (24. September 2009)

'n Abend!



multimolti hat gesagt.:


> Wenn das wirklich die Lesearme sind, wie die hin- und herfetzen, warum hört das Klicken dann irgendwann auf?


 _Sollte_ das Klicken wirklich von den Heads kommen: Der Motor der Platte beschleunigt nicht digital . Der Motor braucht eine Weile bis er seine 8000 u/min erreicht hat (oder welchen Wert auch immer). Die Achsen von alten und/oder defekten HDs sind oft nicht mehr passgenau in der Lagerung (Abnutzung etc., siehe unten). Bei niedrigen Drehzahlen, vor allem aber beim Beschleunigen und Abbremsen, ensteht so eine Unwucht, die die Platten zum vibrieren bringt und die Schreib-/Leseköpfe zum kratzen. Sobald die Festplatte sich dann auf Ihre normale Geschwindigkeit eingependelt hat, stabilisiert sie sich wieder.


multimolti hat gesagt.:


> Dass die Festplatte kaputt ist glaube ich eigentlich nicht... hatte die ca. 3 Jahre lang in dem Case der Externen Festplatte, wo jetzt die neue 1000GB-Platte drin ist. Höchstens beim Umbau in den Rechner könnte was kaputt gegangen sein, hatte aber trotzdem keine Probleme bisher (seit 1,5 Monaten läuft der Rechner).


 Das die Achslagerungen abnutzen bzw. andere Defekte aufteten kann durch Ein- und Ausschalten ohne eine gewisse Pause durchaus beschleunigt werden. Doch das weißt Du sicher.
Was aber noch viel schädlicher ist, ist eine Festplatte im Dauerbetrieb (wochenlang) zu halten und dann für eine Weile auszuschalten: die Lagerungen der beweglichen Teile "verharzen" mit der Zeit, und wenn die Platte dann abkühlt passiert es häufig, dass sich Motoren nie wieder bewegen... Bei Servern und Großrechnern ist das ein wirklich lästiges Problem das meist als Krönung zu einem Stromausfall hinzukommt.

Also: ersetzen - und zwar schnell.

Gruß
Enum


----------



## PC Heini (25. September 2009)

multimolti hat gesagt.:


> Habe schon mal ne Platte auseinandergenommen und weiß daher, wie die von innen aussehen. Wenn das wirklich die Lesearme sind, wie die hin- und herfetzen, warum hört das Klicken dann irgendwann auf?
> Und kann man der Graka nicht sagen, sie soll am Anfang mal nicht auf 100% gehen, da sie da sowieso noch nicht warm ist?



Das klicken hört auf, sobald es der Steuerelektronik gelungen ist, das ganze nochmals zu justieren. Eines Tages gelingt dies nichtmehr und es klickt weiter, bis sich die Platte selbst ausschaltet und nichtmehr zu bewegen ist.


----------



## multimolti (25. September 2009)

Hmm, das ist dreckig, dann muss ich mir wohl eine neue anschaffen. Zum Glück sind die mittlerweile recht günstig, trotzdem würde ich noch mal 35€ zahlen müssen. Ich dachte eigentlich, die hält noch solange, bis SSDs halbwegs erschwinglich geworden sind...


----------



## PC Heini (25. September 2009)

Leider musste in diesen sauren Apfel beissen. Wer weiss wie lange das noch geht, bis SSd erschwinglich wird. Bis Weihnachten oder irgendwann nächstes Jahr wirste noch warten müssen.


----------

